# Trying to find DNS settings on Motorola SBG6580 Modem (Eastlink)



## RYKIN (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm trying to find the DNS settings on a Motorola Surfboard SBG6580 modem. 

I'm basically trying to get Unblock Us on the entire modem instead of having to unlock everything in the household. I can't seem to find the following DNS settings that Unblock Us is asking for. It's not a typical modem interface that I'm use to like Linksys or D-Link.

These are the following that I'm trying to find:
https://support.unblock-us.com/customer/portal/articles/291522

On step 4, it's asking for me to modify the DNS settings.

Can anyone help please? Thanks!

Brandon Q.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

According this this article, those settings may be blocked out/locked if you use Comcast, other ISPs may due the same but they may be able to assist in making the change.

https://support.opendns.com/entries/57906910-Motorola-SURFboard-SBG-6580


----------

